# Good for Victoria Pendleton



## Spilletta (23 June 2016)

Nice to read that Victoria has carried on with her riding. Racing Post website has reported a return to riding on the racecourse with a win on Royal Etiquette in a charity race at Newmarket.

http://www.racingpost.com/news/live.sd?event_id=17927024&category=0

Bet she's glad she's no longer got to worry about cycling in the Olympics. Must seem like a whole other life!


----------



## Clodagh (23 June 2016)

Well done her.


----------



## Mariposa (23 June 2016)

Brilliant, good for her! She played in a charity polo match too last weekend, obviously got the horse bug!


----------



## Mule (9 December 2019)

I wonder is she still racing? I haven't heard anything about her for a while.


----------



## GinaGeo (11 December 2019)

She rode in the Magnolia Cup Charity Race this year


----------



## Blazingsaddles (21 December 2019)

Well done, her!


----------

